# Jade Knife



## steeley (Sep 10, 2012)

Not what one excepts when talking jade but some interesting photo's of flint knapping knives.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]
Dinosaur bone handle




[/IMG]




[/IMG]
more of jasper agate


----------



## steeley (Sep 10, 2012)

Texas agatized palm wood.



[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 10, 2012)

These.

Are.

Incredible.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 10, 2012)

steeley said:


> Not what one excepts when talking jade but some interesting photo's of flint knapping knives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I recall properly that green one on the bottom is made from fiber optic glass.


----------



## steeley (Sep 10, 2012)

That is green fiber optic glass 
Thanks Son .
and one in red the maker is Mike Cook.




[/IMG]


----------



## Deckhand (Sep 10, 2012)

Agree Son. We have a lot of Chinese antiques and Jade is important. Good eye.


----------



## steeley (Sep 11, 2012)

Just to clear up some Jade info .

Here in California and the west coast of north America .
we have Jade harbor in Big Sur ,CA where you can go scuba dive for jade for free just follow the rules .
and people do the same thing in British Columbia and that is where they mine NEPHRITE JADE and export to china .
but they do sell sample pieces for about $50.00 and rings in different sizes for $10.00

all and all just some more info and a video of the mining which is pretty good .

steeley




[/IMG]

and a piece from Big Sur



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Sep 11, 2012)

[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Sep 11, 2012)

and now the video

[video=youtube_share;R3GsT_3NpXQ]http://youtu.be/R3GsT_3NpXQ[/video]


----------



## Deckhand (Sep 11, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 11, 2012)

Wholly [email protected]! I want!


----------



## steeley (Sep 11, 2012)

New dive spot and free jade and lobster season is coming up .



[/IMG]


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 11, 2012)

I wish I wasn't allergic to water!


----------



## Hermes7792 (Sep 12, 2012)

could jade make a good set of scales for a chef knife?


----------



## steeley (Sep 12, 2012)

Hermes7792 said:


> could jade make a good set of scales for a chef knife?



I don't know but people have been using it for knifes for a long time .
but you your thinking of doing it and want the look go with G-10 Jade green scales easier to work with
then again a $50.00 sample from the mine might be cool.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

G-10



[/IMG]

or a motor and pestle just short of $600



[/IMG]


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 12, 2012)

wait! wait! dad's sending me one of my pieces. You'll like this.


----------



## zackerty (Apr 16, 2015)

One amazing thread, this...


----------



## daveb (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes it was.


----------

